# Chickens won't go up ramp???



## SiUK

Hi guys a quick question, my chooks don't seem to understand the concept of the ramp up to the hen house from the run they come down it but do not seem to want to go back up I found them tonight curled up in the corner of the run in the wet going to sleep. I have tried to put them half way up the ramp they flap and jump down I have also tried putting meal worms on the ramp any ideas on what I can do to?


----------



## LiamRatSnake

It sounds harsh but the only real way is to lock them in the coop, with food and water for up to 2 days without letting them out, preferably put them in the evening and let them have another full day and night in there. This will then imprint the coop as their roost and they'll go up the ramp every night.
Sometimes shoving them (gently) up the ramp and into the coop every night might do it but not always and it could take a week or more.


----------



## SiUK

They were locked in the coop for a few days last week because the stupid dog got over the gate and broke the wire on the run, so I left them in until I had time to fix it and put a 6.5ft gate between the bottom and top part of my garden it hasnt made them realise I have tried gently nudging them up the ramp as well


----------



## LiamRatSnake

SiUK said:


> They were locked in the coop for a few days last week because the stupid dog got over the gate and broke the wire on the run, so I left them in until I had time to fix it and put a 6.5ft gate between the bottom and top part of my garden it hasnt made them realise I have tried gently nudging them up the ramp as well


That is unusual... I guess you just have to persevere then! They'll get it in the end hopefully.


----------



## samurai

My rabbits didn't understand how to get from their hutch to the run. I put them on the steps so they could see both and they understood, try putting them half way up the ramp, worked for my old g.pigs too :2thumb:


----------



## LiamRatSnake

samurai said:


> My rabbits didn't understand how to get from their hutch to the run. I put them on the steps so they could see both and they understood, try putting them half way up the ramp, worked for my old g.pigs too :2thumb:


Chickens are different they should naturally gravitate towards their roost in the evening. It's strange that they were in there for a few days and it didn't seem to imprint.
Are there any issues with the coop that might put them off going in? Is the ramp too steep? Door too small?


----------



## Dee_Williams

You might want to check for red mite too if they aren't keen, although some birds are just thick.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Dee_Williams said:


> You might want to check for red mite too if they aren't keen, although some birds are just thick.


I thought about redmite, but I can't imagine if they're new birds that an infestation could be that severe by now. I've had good success with those smoke bomb things as far as redmites go and they're cheap enough.


----------



## SiUK

They are about 10 weeks old I have had them since they were 4 weeks old they have only gone outside in the last fortnight I think maybe the ramp might be a little steep that did cross my mind actually. No red mite though.


----------



## pigglywiggly

babies are thick and dont understand about roosting - you have to shove them up the ramp until the penny drops.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

SiUK said:


> They are about 10 weeks old I have had them since they were 4 weeks old they have only gone outside in the last fortnight I think maybe the ramp might be a little steep that did cross my mind actually. No red mite though.


I didn't realise they're so young. As pigglywiggly says young'uns are just thick. As for the ramp being too steep the reason I asked is I've had adults sleep at the bottom of a ramp they couldn't walk up but could have easily fluttered up - sometimes things aren't obvious to chooks bless them.


----------



## SiUK

cool thank you guys, I will perciviere


----------



## samurai

LiamRatSnake said:


> Chickens are different they should naturally gravitate towards their roost in the evening. It's strange that they were in there for a few days and it didn't seem to imprint.
> Are there any issues with the coop that might put them off going in? Is the ramp too steep? Door too small?


Just saying it might help them get the idea


----------



## LiamRatSnake

samurai said:


> Just saying it might help them get the idea


Not having a go but I keep pigs and rabbits too and they do behave differently, but your advice was correct considering the age of the chooks. : victory:


----------



## Keelan

I've got some around the same age and they too are a bit slow :devil:


----------



## Dee_Williams

pigglywiggly said:


> babies are thick and dont understand about roosting - you have to shove them up the ramp until the penny drops.


It may take a while............. :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

its only ever taken mine about a week - i do shove `em tho!


----------



## paulajo

I totally agree. I used to put mine half way up and gently push each one up the ramp until they were in. Yes it may have been for a few nights but they do understand eventually but yes, youngsters are a little dim! :lol2:


----------



## Lethalinjection-x

Covering the ramp in a scrap of old carpet could help, I've known that to get chicks going up ramps when they've previously refused. Sometimes they just get a bit panicky if they feel like they could slip. Helped my ducks when they were little too.


----------

